# Night time Question.



## FUM (Aug 29, 2011)

Would it be safe to ues a "Black Light" to work on plant at night time,without disrupting their cycle?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2011)

No--black light is still light.  Although plants reflect green light, I do not recommend working on your girls at all during lights out.


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 29, 2011)

Agrolite has a lamp of 100watts called DarkNight. 

Here the description: 
"Plants rich in chlorophyll absorb light at almost all wavelengths of the visible spectrum, reflecting only light around the fringe of 510 nm (green) which do not perform photosynthesis."
"Darknight Agrolite bulb is a high power halogen with a filter specially designed to eliminate all wavelengths respecting this, in this way to work in greenhouses and indoor growing during the hours of darkness, allowing human vision and the utmost respect the life cycle of plants."


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2011)

Going into your flowering room to work during the dark period is just asking for hermies.  I do not care what the hype is on any bulbs, it is simply not a good idea to be going in and out of the flowering room during dark.  Most people cannot even enter their rooms without some ambient light entering.


----------



## BlueNose (Aug 29, 2011)

It depends on what needs to be done. NEEDS is the keyword. I wouldn't make it a habit but I'll do it when necessary.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 29, 2011)

???? This is the "Outdoor" section right? Just seems weird the last two threads I clicked in outdoor growing seem to be about indoor...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2011)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> ???? This is the "Outdoor" section right? Just seems weird the last two threads I clicked in outdoor growing seem to be about indoor...



Hilarious--:rofl::rofl:

You know, I just click "new Posts" and never really pay much attention to the forum the thread is posted in  :doh:


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

Maybe Fum wants to put a black light bulb in a miners hat and work on his plants outdoors.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 29, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## Hick (Aug 30, 2011)

I think FUMs in a greenhouse,.. sorta making it a 'hybrid' grow


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 30, 2011)

I swear I was having a stoner moment yesterday when I posted that. I literally questioned my own self double checking the section I was in before posting. Was just really odd that I hit 2 in a row about lighting and stuff, being in the outdoor section.... hahaha  :stoned:


----------



## mr_chow (Aug 31, 2011)

I use my Android phone with the color flashlight app.  ...set flashlight color to green. 

Any green light should be okay.  ...Try to stay away from the incandescent ones with film covering. They tend to leak other light spectrums.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 31, 2011)

I just duwerk during light hours son!


DUWERK! lol


----------



## Johnny Trip (Aug 31, 2011)

I use the light on my phone when I check my girls at night, until now no hermies, but that was in veg time, I heard that in flowering can hermie more easily ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 31, 2011)

Johnny Trip said:
			
		

> I use the light on my phone when I check my girls at night, until now no hermies, but that was in veg time, I heard that in flowering can hermie more easily ?



Is there a reason that you are not running your veg lights 24/7?

Interrupting the dark cycle can and will cause hermies.  IMO, anyone who disturbs the dark, even with a green light is just asking for trouble.  You can set your flowering cycle to be any time of the day or night you want, so why does anyone need to go into the flowering room after lights out except for an emergency--ie something like water coming from under the door?


----------



## mr_chow (Aug 31, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> IMO, anyone who disturbs the dark, even with a green light is just asking for trouble.




i agree...stay away from the plants in the dark...BUT if you have to do something in the room or need to look at them for some reason a GREEN LIGHT does not get photosynthesized or recognized by the plant.  

...what shade of green?  well now there's a good question...lol 



peace,

mr_chow


----------



## Hick (Aug 31, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Is there a reason that you are not running your veg lights 24/7?
> 
> Interrupting the dark cycle can and will cause hermies.  IMO, anyone who disturbs the dark, even with a green light is just asking for trouble.  You can set your flowering cycle to be any time of the day or night you want, so why does anyone need to go into the flowering room after lights out except for an emergency--ie something like water coming from under the door?


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57761    I think he's OD,.. 'el natural thg     but I agree whole heartedly with the _darkus interruptus_ message. 
  I always figured it easier to explain being out in the woods during daylight, than explaining sneaking around in the dark with a green light.


----------



## bho_expertz (Aug 31, 2011)

Well i thought it was indoor :doh: Green Lantern in the woods


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 31, 2011)

LOL--I've just got to start looking at the forum these posts are posted in--yeah it is a little hard to get 24/7 darkness outside....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 31, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## Johnny Trip (Sep 1, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Is there a reason that you are not running your veg lights 24/7?
> 
> Interrupting the dark cycle can and will cause hermies.  IMO, anyone who disturbs the dark, even with a green light is just asking for trouble.  You can set your flowering cycle to be any time of the day or night you want, so why does anyone need to go into the flowering room after lights out except for an emergency--ie something like water coming from under the door?


I so like THG, always helping no matter what, it's a strong habit and something I respect.
Hick nailed it, I'm OD, but the message was well received .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, it is nice to be appreciated even when I say something stupid....


----------



## FUM (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes I'm in a greenhouse with neighbors on three (3) sides. My north wall of GH is black plastic the others clear until night time. That's when the east and west wall are draped with black plastic to keep neighbors lights out. I get up every morning' at around 6:40 to take it down. Some nights I'd like to work on plants if possible, but according to this post doesn't seem to be safe. Thank you all for your help and understanding.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 2, 2011)

So, basically an indoor type grow in a greenhouse.  That is kind of cool!


----------

